
Lexi Thompson given 4 stroke penalty after viewer emails LPGA of violation - protomyth
https://www.golf.com/tour-news/2017/04/02/lexi-thompson-given-four-stroke-penalty-after-viewer-notifies-lpga-rules-violation
======
protomyth
I know this one is a bit off the path, but it is a very weird example of
viewer feedback in a sport. I am trying to understand what the consequences of
something like this scenario is going forward.

